# Back door'd (no ****) marzocchi



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is some pics of a daul pressure /upside down block. It's a little confusing but look real hard


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

looks crazy


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

What are the results compared to a regular pump?

Did you do anything to the gear intake port?

If all goes well, looks like the next mod will be a one piece adapter block.

In the last pic, I noticed what looks like part of a o-ring, is this a test model?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Apr 19 2010, 07:59 PM~17241497
> *What are the results compared to a regular pump?
> 
> Did you do anything to the gear intake port?
> ...


that was the original pressure port, the gear is now flipped


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i need that 4 my truck lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 19 2010, 08:26 PM~17241742
> *i need that 4 my truck    lol
> *


wait your turn,,,,it's for mama's cutty ...first :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 19 2010, 06:56 PM~17241444
> *Here is some pics of a daul pressure /upside down block. It's a little confusing but look real hard
> 
> 
> ...


i got this. did something like this befor :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 19 2010, 07:28 PM~17241756
> *wait your turn,,,,it's for mama's cutty ...first :biggrin:
> *


k then send me one i put in the white coils and she did will good


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 19 2010, 06:56 PM~17241444
> *Here is some pics of a daul pressure /upside down block. It's a little confusing but look real hard
> 
> 
> ...


looks confusing as hell to me lol


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like it'll do something great for big bodies :0


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

wondering y u put the adapter block on and not line straight to the out let.seems like alot of angles in there??or is it...?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm soooo fkn confused with all this back door stuff. U need to pm me how it works and wats the benefit from this method. I'm still learning. 
Not u gotta make a pressure plate for it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

okay. so the gear has fluid coming staight to it from the return as well as pulling from the tank. i just dont see how its going getting to the block under pressure. i must not be seeing it correct.


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

damn that shits looks nice as hell....are these going to be a new product yall guys are going to sell? oh and by the way nice Rite Aid buggy yall got ther..... :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

im using a very similar method, but rons method looks way stronger :wow:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

2nd to last pic looks like tank wont fit ???

And i have a better idea of doin that with way less angles :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i get it :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

How you going to fit the pump head clamp :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

you know what brah, im getting really fukn irritated. ron pm me wats the deal with this.


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H0PSH0P_@Apr 19 2010, 11:08 PM~17244492
> *How you going to fit the pump head clamp  :dunno:
> *


YOUR NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

all this new stuff being done to pumps i may have to get an updated block and head.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

so what I'm getting is that the pump will have dual pressure ports sharing a large #'d gear. Then you can push a higher volume out of it with less restriction. Maybe even run higher voltage since the motor doesn't have to work as hard to push oil though the small port under the gear. This combined with a piston tank would probly kick ass.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

i dont think it will do anything but give it a little more flow. its like 2 people pushing a piano if they push in the same spot or they push in two different spots on the piano the force they push on the piano will be no different but it will be easier it they are separated cause they are covering more area hence making it easier for them to move which if you apply that to what youve done your making the fluid flow easier with less strain. 
just my opinion but great inivative idea.....


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Its topics like these that make me realize just how little i actually know about hydros :wow:  
Keep these topics comin ron, i love learnin about this shit


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:57 AM~17247304
> *i dont think it will do anything but give it a little more flow. its like 2 people pushing a piano if they push in the same spot or they push in two different spots on the piano the force they push on the piano will be no different but it will be easier it they are separated cause they are covering more area hence making it easier for them to move which if you apply that to what youve done your making the fluid flow easier with less strain.
> just my opinion but great inivative idea.....
> *


I'd be willing to bet that 2 people can move a piano at a faster rate of speed though. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 20 2010, 02:04 PM~17247873
> *I'd be willing to bet that 2 people can move a piano at a faster rate of speed though. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

You weren't paying attention both situations are usuing 2 people


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I would love to get more of an education on this topic.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

NEW TWIST ON AN OLD FAVORITE!!!!! More please. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Apr 20 2010, 11:51 AM~17248308
> *You weren't paying attention both situations are usuing 2 people
> *


 I would see It more as. You got one strong guy "big gear" but your only letting use one arm "restriction from the gear-block port" giving the gear another outlet is like letting the guy have his other arm. 

That is unless I'm wrong about whats happening here. It also looks like it could be feeding pressure directly into the gear either from the return or another pump. But it just looks more like the pressure is being split into dual ports.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok I see ,, your first post says plain as day "dual pressure" so I got it right. Hope you let us in on how it performs as well


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Be careful before you do anymore tinkering Ron, you mayb want to check with the patent office first!


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 19 2010, 06:56 PM~17241444
> *Here is some pics of a daul pressure /upside down block. It's a little confusing but look real hard
> 
> 
> ...


mann look i got the perfect car for that you member,


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm guessing the top port acts as a return and the two side ports are the pressures? I could be wrong


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 20 2010, 12:04 PM~17247873
> *I'd be willing to bet that 2 people can move a piano at a faster rate of speed though. :biggrin:
> *


 i think the point of this is the increase the volume of fluid to the front..hopping is about getting the fluid to the front as fast as u can...but i still dont see y the block w a ring in it is bette r than a line straight to the second outlet the bends should not affect flow much????


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 20 2010, 01:09 PM~17248441
> *I would see It more as. You got one strong guy "big gear" but your only letting use one arm "restriction from the gear-block port" giving the gear another outlet is like letting the guy have his other arm.
> 
> That is unless I'm wrong about whats happening here. It also looks like it could be feeding pressure directly into the gear  either from the return or another pump. But it just looks more like the pressure is being split into dual ports.
> *


what if u looked at it this way ..one motor and 2 tranmissions????


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Looks like that O-ring may want to leak. But I;m sure Ron already thought about that! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Apr 20 2010, 02:53 PM~17249979
> *Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Looks like that O-ring may want to leak. But I;m sure Ron already thought about that! :biggrin:
> *


lmao................u need to look harder homie..........ur not understanding it yet..........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 19 2010, 10:44 PM~17244255
> *i get it  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: NO U DONT




































:biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

ONE WE DID A WHILE BACK


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 19 2010, 06:56 PM~17241444
> *Here is some pics of a daul pressure /upside down block. It's a little confusing but look real hard
> 
> 
> ...


SO THE OG PRES. PORT IS NOW THE RETURN?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2010, 05:44 PM~17250384
> *ONE WE DID A WHILE BACK
> 
> 
> ...


SEEMS EASIER AND CHEAPER THIS WAY PLAIN AND SIMPLE


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Apr 20 2010, 04:44 PM~17250384
> *ONE WE DID A WHILE BACK
> 
> 
> ...



exactly what i asked earlier,,?..how did it work 4 u???


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 20 2010, 03:49 PM~17249924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if u read what he wrote the gear is INVERTED.. so all the flow and pressure goes threw the to lower outputs of the block...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 20 2010, 04:31 PM~17250763
> *SEEMS EASIER AND CHEAPER THIS WAY PLAIN AND SIMPLE
> *


AS OPPOSED TO RONS, YES......BUT, RONS WAY U CAN RUN A PISTON PUMP !


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 20 2010, 06:08 PM~17251108
> *AS OPPOSED TO RONS, YES......BUT, RONS WAY U CAN RUN A PISTON PUMP !
> *


well you dont need, and shouldnt use, a big goofy hose to do that..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 20 2010, 06:08 PM~17251108
> *AS OPPOSED TO RONS, YES......BUT, RONS WAY U CAN RUN A PISTON PUMP !
> *


what if u bent a hardline no further back than the gear or even a bladder???..


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 20 2010, 06:03 PM~17251070
> *if u read what he wrote the gear is INVERTED.. so all the flow and pressure goes threw the to lower outputs of the block...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 20 2010, 01:24 AM~17244066
> *2nd to last pic looks like tank wont fit ???
> 
> And i have a better idea of doin that with way less angles  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think it uses a tank any more


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I don't see how Ron's way would work any better. It looks like alot more work thats for sure. It would equalize the two pressures which would be better. But really it might be alittle more efficient but it is only one piece of the hopping puzzle. There will never be one thing that makes that much differance. I still think it is a combination of pressure and flow.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17251108
> *AS OPPOSED TO RONS, YES......BUT, RONS WAY U CAN RUN A PISTON PUMP !
> *


WHY CANT U RUN A PISTON PUMP ON THE OTHER ONE?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 20 2010, 06:49 PM~17251560
> *WHY CANT U RUN A PISTON PUMP ON THE OTHER ONE?
> *


The piston would hit the hose.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2010, 07:32 PM~17251345
> *i dont think it uses a tank any more
> *


LOL


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 20 2010, 07:49 PM~17251560
> *WHY CANT U RUN A PISTON PUMP ON THE OTHER ONE?
> *


WHO CARES BOUT THE THE HOSE MIGHT JUST FLEX A LITTLE.... BUT LIKE SOMEONE SAID BEFORE U CAN MAKE A SMALL HARDLINE AND DONE DEAL...

NOW PERHAPS WHATAEVER RUN GOT GOING OVER THERE HAS A DIF/PURPOSE TO THE HOSE SET UP MAYBE THE SAME BUT JUST A BIT BETTER WHO KNOWS BUT IT SEEMS TO ME THAT ITS JUST THE SAME ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Apr 19 2010, 11:24 PM~17244066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP... 


NO MAJOR BENEFIT, WILL ADD ABOUT 20% MORE FLOW, IT WAS MORE OF A STYLE WE WANTED TO GO WITH.... WITH A PISTON THE CONVENTIONAL MOUNTING OF THE GEAR COULD BE CHANGED...PLUS I HAD SOME OF THESE BULLSHIT ASS BLOCKS AND I WANTED TO EXPERIMENT...

I AM HAPPY WITH THE NEW RESULTS ON THIS NEW PUMP, BUT I WANNA TRY A 11 NOW ....NOT SURE IF 6 BATTERIES WILL HAVE ENOUGH POWER...I'LL FIND OUT THIS WEEK END.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Hey Ron why don't you just drill all the way across the block through the normal pressure port and put the other pressure to the side of the gear. Same results with a lot less machining and tapping.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17251876
> *ON A REGULAR BLOCK, I WOULD JUST O-RING BOSS A FITTING AND SIMPLE HARDLINE. WAY FASTER AND EASIER
> CLEARS THE TANK WITH .060
> ONLY A #9 :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 20 2010, 07:27 PM~17251958
> *Hey Ron why don't you just drill all the way across the block through the normal pressure port and put the other pressure to the side of the gear. Same results with a lot less machining and tapping.
> *


RITE, BUT THOSE BLOCKS WERE STRAIGHT JUNK...AND I WAS JUST PLAYIN AROUND. I ALSO WANTED TO KEEP THE PORT LEVEL WITH THE GEARS FOR A STRAIGHT FLOW.

MORE JUST TO SHOW WHAT CAN BE DONE, NOT GONNA BE AN OFFERED PRODUCT...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 20 2010, 09:27 PM~17251958
> *Hey Ron why don't you just drill all the way across the block through the normal pressure port and put the other pressure to the side of the gear. Same results with a lot less machining and tapping.
> *


because that would be boring!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 20 2010, 07:36 PM~17252081
> *because that would be boring!
> *


AND WE HERE AT BMH ARE GREEN....I RECYCLED


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2010, 07:35 PM~17252055
> *RITE, BUT THOSE BLOCKS WERE STRAIGHT JUNK...AND I WAS JUST PLAYIN AROUND. I ALSO WANTED TO KEEP THE PORT LEVEL WITH THE GEARS FOR A STRAIGHT FLOW.
> 
> MORE JUST TO SHOW WHAT CAN BE DONE, NOT GONNA BE AN OFFERED PRODUCT...
> *


Cool. Glad to see you trying to get 6 batts to work. There are a lot of better batteries out there if money isn't an issue. How about 16 volt batteries?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

SHIT I JUST GOT CONFUSED RETURNS ARE USED FOR PRESURE OR FOR A FASTER RETURN TO THE GEARS?
is there 2 pressure ports on that pump


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Apr 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17247304
> *i dont think it will do anything but give it a little more flow. its like 2 people pushing a piano if they push in the same spot or they push in two different spots on the piano the force they push on the piano will be no different but it will be easier it they are separated cause they are covering more area hence making it easier for them to move which if you apply that to what youve done your making the fluid flow easier with less strain.
> just my opinion but great inivative idea.....
> *


the backdoor isnt new it has been around since the late 80s early 90s but the point of it is to move more fluid. volume is what makes power. all these setups with big checks and cylinders with big fittings doesnt do a damn thing if you cant move the fluid. how you gonna have 1/2" or 9"16 pressure hole and then have a 1" check. it just doesnt work. with what ron is doin you can actually move enough fluid with one pump for it to work right. now one pump it 2. rons deal is more of a sidedoor not a backdoor as stanly staton does.


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Apr 20 2010, 06:47 PM~17252227
> *SHIT I JUST GOT CONFUSED RETURNS ARE USED FOR PRESURE OR FOR A FASTER RETURN TO THE GEARS?
> is there 2 pressure ports on that pump
> *


there are 2 pressure ports when you machine the pump head right. i like this shit ron has a sidedoor and stan has the backdoor :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Apr 20 2010, 07:49 PM~17252249
> *the backdoor isnt new it has been around since the late 80s early 90s but the point of it is to move more fluid. volume is what makes power. all these setups with big checks and cylinders with big fittings doesnt do a damn thing if you cant move the fluid. how you gonna have 1/2" or 9"16 pressure hole and then have a 1" check. it just doesnt work. with what ron is doin you can actually move enough fluid with one pump for it to work right. now one pump it 2. rons deal is more of a sidedoor not a backdoor as stanly staton does.
> *


Have you ever looked inside a checkvalve? A 1 inch check valve has about a 5/8 hole through it. It also helps keep everything cooler for longer hops.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Apr 20 2010, 08:53 PM~17252295
> *there are 2 pressure ports when you machine the pump head right. i like this shit ron has a sidedoor and stan has the backdoor  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I SEE I KNOW GOT IT GOOD SHIT 2 PRESSURE PORTS...
THE ESXTRA HOLE MADE ON THE GEAR GOSE TO ONE OF THE RETURNS MAKING IT AN EXTRA PRESSURE PORT THAT GET MERGE INTO 1 IN THE OUTSIDE THE OTHER RETUR IS JUST THE RETURN....

AT 1ST I THOUGH THE EXTRA HOLE THAT WAS CONNECTEED TO THE RETUN WAS JUST FO A FASTER RETURN TO GEAR TO BACK OUT TO THE PRESSURE REGULAR PRESSURE PORT...
GOT YAH

NOW PLS PLS CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

so this is mainly for more volume?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Hopping is building max pressure.......faster!


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 20 2010, 08:04 PM~17253363
> *so this is mainly for more volume?
> *


The volume remains the same......your changing the flow rate/velocity.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 19 2010, 11:24 PM~17244066
> *2nd to last pic looks like tank wont fit ???
> 
> And i have a better idea of doin that with way less angles  :biggrin:
> *


but ur not telling lol


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)

:0


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2010, 08:26 PM~17253725
> *but ur not telling lol
> *


Que onda Fish how you been bro, so what is your take on the porting man feels like old times huh, I would not be surprised if Pat made an appearance on here......no disrespect intended just thinking out loud I know how you are!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

YEP... 
NO MAJOR BENEFIT, WILL ADD ABOUT 20% MORE FLOW, IT WAS MORE OF A STYLE WE WANTED TO GO WITH.... WITH A PISTON THE CONVENTIONAL MOUNTING OF THE GEAR COULD BE CHANGED...PLUS I HAD SOME OF THESE BULLSHIT ASS BLOCKS AND I WANTED TO EXPERIMENT...

I AM HAPPY WITH THE NEW RESULTS ON THIS NEW PUMP, BUT I WANNA TRY A 11 NOW ....NOT SURE IF 6 BATTERIES WILL HAVE ENOUGH POWER...I'LL FIND OUT THIS WEEK END.
[/quote]

LESS RESTRICTION LESS POWER!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

i been working on something close to this and it worked till i blew of the back plate of the pump head,with a piston on it.
i will post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17251876
> *ON A REGULAR BLOCK, I WOULD JUST O-RING BOSS A FITTING AND SIMPLE HARDLINE. WAY FASTER AND EASIER
> CLEARS THE TANK WITH .060
> ONLY A #9 :biggrin:
> ...





be a sport and explain u u used the block???w a oring ..seems like it a part u dont need that will wear???...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> Cool. Glad to see you trying to get 6 batts to work. There are a lot of better batteries out there if money isn't an issue. How about 16 volt batteries?


I'm running the Deka's, It really is just a lay and play car, but I have been experimenting :biggrin: 



> so this is mainly for more volume?


more volume with less restiction



> Hopping is building max pressure.......faster!


and movement of oil



> The volume remains the same......your changing the flow rate/velocity.


thats not the case in most of our set-ups, we increase both, and the pressure parts takes the horse power to do,thats why it is a difficult journey with 6 batteries  



> NO MAJOR BENEFIT, WILL ADD ABOUT 20% MORE FLOW, IT WAS MORE OF A STYLE WE WANTED TO GO WITH.... WITH A PISTON THE CONVENTIONAL MOUNTING OF THE GEAR COULD BE CHANGED...PLUS I HAD SOME OF THESE BULLSHIT ASS BLOCKS AND I WANTED TO EXPERIMENT...
> 
> I AM HAPPY WITH THE NEW RESULTS ON THIS NEW PUMP, BUT I WANNA TRY A 11 NOW ....NOT SURE IF 6 BATTERIES WILL HAVE ENOUGH POWER...I'LL FIND OUT THIS WEEK END.


LESS RESTRICTION LESS POWER! 
[/quote]

less restriction more usable power,,,more effecient :biggrin: 



> be a sport and explain u u used the block???w a oring ..seems like it a part u dont need that will wear???...


What Ben??? not sure what you mean...I tried to fill in the blanks, but I still missing the ??? :happysad:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 20 2010, 03:25 PM~17250279
> *:uh: NO U DONT
> :biggrin:
> *


fuker i was trying to look intelegent :biggrin: i knew the concept of a backdoored pump just not seen 1 in apart its 1of them trade secrets lolim gunna do it to my double pump imagine that lol :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> I'm running the Deka's, It really is just a lay and play car, but I have been experimenting :biggrin:
> more volume with less restiction
> and movement of oil
> thats not the case in most of our set-ups, we increase both, and the pressure parts takes the horse power to do,thats why it is a difficult journey with 6 batteries
> LESS RESTRICTION LESS POWER!


less restriction more usable power,,,more effecient :biggrin: 
What Ben??? not sure what you mean...I tried to fill in the blanks, but I still missing the ??? :happysad:
[/quote]
why u use the adapter block in stead of just a straight line..seems like the oring is a wearable part...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> I'm running the Deka's, It really is just a lay and play car, but I have been experimenting :biggrin:
> more volume with less restiction
> and movement of oil
> thats not the case in most of our set-ups, we increase both, and the pressure parts takes the horse power to do,thats why it is a difficult journey with 6 batteries
> LESS RESTRICTION LESS POWER!


less restriction more usable power,,,more effecient :biggrin: 
What Ben??? not sure what you mean...I tried to fill in the blanks, but I still missing the ??? :happysad:
[/quote]

Your filling the same cylinders that's why volume stays the same, this set up fills it faster though now do you tie the second output to the Y or just tie it into the release valve?

I like what you did with the manifold that looks good! Keep it up Ron and stop giving it away man!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> YEP...
> NO MAJOR BENEFIT, WILL ADD ABOUT 20% MORE FLOW, IT WAS MORE OF A STYLE WE WANTED TO GO WITH.... WITH A PISTON THE CONVENTIONAL MOUNTING OF THE GEAR COULD BE CHANGED...PLUS I HAD SOME OF THESE BULLSHIT ASS BLOCKS AND I WANTED TO EXPERIMENT...
> 
> I AM HAPPY WITH THE NEW RESULTS ON THIS NEW PUMP, BUT I WANNA TRY A 11 NOW ....NOT SURE IF 6 BATTERIES WILL HAVE ENOUGH POWER...I'LL FIND OUT THIS WEEK END.


LESS RESTRICTION LESS POWER! 
[/quote]
LESS BATT. POWER NEEDED


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Apr 20 2010, 09:07 PM~17253430
> *Hopping is building max pressure.......faster!
> *


Pressure is just a bi product, its not the goal.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 21 2010, 09:02 AM~17257911
> *Pressure is just a bi product, its not the goal.
> *


Oh ya I got a bite............I say max pressure because that's what we are doing, those gears are built not to exceed 3000 psi but we do it, they are not continuous duty pumps they are pressure spike pumps! 

But yes like you said its a bi-product, but if your looking at the big picture (hopping) you need it.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it like having alot of pressure with more volume? did I saythat right.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Apr 21 2010, 01:07 AM~17256046
> *why u use the adapter block in stead of just a straight line..seems like the oring is a  wearable part...
> *


Because the gear is flipped, and there was a clearence issue with the tank, on a regular set-up block, it would be fine to port the gear and use either NTP or AN fitting.
I wasn't to fond of the manifold, but it was the only option, the added flow vs. restriction is the least of my worries


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 21 2010, 01:59 PM~17260028
> *Because the gear is flipped, and there was a clearence issue with the tank, on a regular set-up block, it would be fine to port the gear and use either NTP or AN fitting.
> I wasn't to fond of the manifold, but it was the only option, the added flow vs. restriction is the least of my worries
> *


thats what i was thinking flow not so influenced with the bends as pressure...ok its clear..u could always cut the threads off a 90 and countersink it in the second port????it will fit.... :biggrin: or at least thats what i heard...


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

Are we all of a sudden giving out secrets now?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

O.G. BACK DOOR COMPLIMINTS OF STANLEY... ok back to the regular scheduled program.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

naptownregal said:


> O.G. BACK DOOR COMPLIMINTS OF STANLEY... ok back to the regular scheduled program.


That is diffinently some of Stanley's crafty work...And a super O.G Fenner....#5 i would assume ??? 

I don't think back dooring a Marzocchi has any added benifits, but it was a main key for Fenner preformance


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> That is diffinently some of Stanley's crafty work...And a super O.G Fenner....#5 i would assume ???
> 
> I don't think back dooring a Marzocchi has any added benifits, but it was a main key for Fenner preformance


It's a #6 street setup. Stans says a marzocchi is a better pump head. He has a marzocchi in his truck that is equal to a #6fenner. That's what he hit 87" on in 01. I just was there sat he gave me the prints to his cylinders and all his patterns to the suspension stuff he has built even his pivoting cups. Xmas came early for me!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Yours is more of a side door Ron, :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh dam, just realized how old this topic was :roflmao:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

sergiosheavyhitter said:


> i need that 4 my truck lol


 U gonna be around this weekend fool


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------

